# Living Trust for NFA Weapons!



## arnisandyz (Apr 30, 2007)

Just found an easy way to obtain automatic, short barrel rifles, surpressors, AOWs without having to get fingerprinted and a Chief LEO sign off (provided your state allows civilians to own them and you have the money to buy them)!

All you need to do is create a Revocable Living Trust (easily created by Quicken WillMaker) get it notorized and send in your Form 1 and $200 tax stamp payment per item. ATF allows Trusts, LLCs and S-Corps to own NFA weapons. So you simply let the trust own the weapon that allows you to use it.

My 9mm AR project just became an AR 9mm SBR project! Those of you who don't know the processs...I ordered a complete lower assembly. When it comes in I send in the paperwork and get a stamp. I then have to engrave my name and place of manufacture on the receiver. I am now free to buy any upper, probably a 10.25" pistol upper. EASY.  It would be illegal to own a Rifle lower and pistol upper without a stamp, unless you owned an AR pistol as well. Something about intent to manufacture or something.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 30, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> Just found an easy way to obtain automatic, short barrel rifles, surpressors, AOWs without having to get fingerprinted and a Chief LEO sign off (provided your state allows civilians to own them and you have the money to buy them)!
> 
> All you need to do is create a Revocable Living Trust (easily created by Quicken WillMaker) get it notorized and send in your Form 1 and $200 tax stamp payment per item. ATF allows Trusts, LLCs and S-Corps to own NFA weapons. So you simply let the trust own the weapon that allows you to use it.
> 
> My 9mm AR project just became an AR 9mm SBR project! Those of you who don't know the processs...I ordered a complete lower assembly. When it comes in I send in the paperwork and get a stamp. I then have to engrave my name and place of manufacture on the receiver. I am now free to buy any upper, probably a 10.25" pistol upper. EASY. It would be illegal to own a Rifle lower and pistol upper without a stamp, unless you owned an AR pistol as well. Something about intent to manufacture or something.


 
Nice information to get out there.


----------



## RBaddorf (Apr 30, 2007)

BATF cashed my check 2 weeks ago.  My Gemtech Outback II is in the safe at a local gun store waiting my letter to come back.  http://www.gem-tech.com/outback.html

It is under our S-corp so my wife can go shoot without me if she wants.  I already have the Walther and the thread adapter.  Can't wait.  Gun shop said that BATF has been getting corp. paperwork back within 28-30 days lately.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 2, 2007)

RBaddorf said:


> BATF cashed my check 2 weeks ago. My Gemtech Outback II is in the safe at a local gun store waiting my letter to come back. http://www.gem-tech.com/outback.html
> 
> It is under our S-corp so my wife can go shoot without me if she wants. I already have the Walther and the thread adapter. Can't wait. Gun shop said that BATF has been getting corp. paperwork back within 28-30 days lately.


 
Sweet! I'm guessing you're talking about the P-22? Which barrel length do you have, does it come with a threaded barrel or was that an "add-on," and are there any types of ammo that should be used or avoided with or without the suppressor? (I'm thinking about a P-22)


----------



## RBaddorf (May 3, 2007)

I have the 3.4 inch, but it is easily changed out for the 5 inch if you want.  The end of the barrel is threaded on all of them and covered by a nut under the slide that holds the barrel cover on and the barrel tight.  You can get an adapter from a gun shop for about $45.00, or off of EBay for about $25.00 plus shipping.  The adapter comes with a knurled nut thread protector.  Takes about 30 seconds to change, you don't have to take down the weapon, just lock the slide back.

http://www.waltheramerica.com/firearms/p22.cfm


----------



## KenpoTex (May 3, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------

